# Canon 5D Miii Not accepting CF cards



## infinart (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi, Suddenly my Miii will not allow CF cards. I have looked to see if any pins are bent, it's not the easiest thing to spot if you haven't seen it before... There could be one on the end of the row, but I am uncertain.

If it is a bent pin how easy is it to get it fixed and generally now much does it cost.

If it's not a bent pin, what else could it be? I have tried three different cards. Each worked on my Mii.

Thanks.


----------



## bratkinson (Sep 14, 2015)

As you have tried multiple CF cards without success but they work on the mark ii, it's send your camera to Canon time, in my opinion.

I had an internal card reader in my computer have a CF problem.  Having straightened too many pins on used computer processors, I figured I could fix that one.  However, after removing it from my computer and playing with an flashlight and Exacto knife for 10-15 minutes, I gave up and ordered a replacement.  

If I ran into the same problem, I'd try to fix it for 10 to 15 minutes, and if unsuccessful, off it goes to Canon.  They most likely disassemble the camera, remove and replace the card slot without trying to fix the problem first.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 14, 2015)

Normal pin straighteners simply won't fit into a CF slot like this.  You _*may*_ be able to use a piece of thin, brass tube (available from modeling supply stores) to act as a straightener, but that's risky.  I would likely just ship it straight to Canon.


----------



## infinart (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks. Guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

